# Ooni Stailnless Steel Outdoor Pizza Oven $300



## haijoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Price includes both propane burner and pellet burner. Has cover and was slightly used. Located in Southwest Houston Tex Larry 713 875 4460


----------

